# Pics of your Anonimos, post here please :-)!



## GregVDS

Hi,

This could also be interesting to have a special thread (maybe sticky) dedicated to the members Anonimo pictures.

Please, post only anonimos, not all your collection.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## scottw44




----------



## tekkno

Well, here you go, i will post pics of my Wayfarer when i actually have some, cooking dinner today so no time, later perhaps but for now:


----------



## pleuthera

Professionale GMThttps://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73613&stc=1&d=1197207758


----------



## tekkno

And the Polluce:


----------



## predapio

Here are two of mine. I sold the Polluce a while back....I know, I know I need to take new pictures....sighh:roll:


----------



## Willith

Here's my Polluce:


----------



## uspopo

My Cronoscopio Mark II..


----------



## obie




----------



## seanuk

the milli is now on a bracelet new pics needed..


----------



## Stark

*Militare - Gen 1*

with new style Crown.


----------



## martbroad

Some Q&D's

Martin


----------



## rob_502

My only Anonimo (so far I hope) - Militare Chrono Flyback


----------



## rsr911

The very rare AMG Special Edition Chronoscopio 1 of only 80.


----------



## obie




----------



## tekkno

Well, as promised, a picture of my Wayfarer on Black Sharkskin, a pic of my Polluce on an Orange Rubber too! It's all about taste i suppose;-)


----------



## ffeelliixx

Anonimo Mark II Cronoscopio. Just received this on Wednesday.

-FLX


----------



## 11oss




----------



## animate

*my militare chrono ox-pro xx/149*


----------



## GregVDS

As promised, here is mine:





































Best,

Greg


----------



## Firenze

Watch still at the Hospital. I have just this picture. More to come when I get it back.


----------



## crusz

Two of my great loves.


----------



## Firenze

Martin,
I love your Dino Zei Nemo, can you please post more scans when you have the time?
Thanks


----------



## BLSedona

DLC and Bronze. My favorite combination.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Nice Nautilo BLSedona! I love Bronze myself and it looks great with the DLC combo, you have some nice patina already developing. Additionally, please post any of your Anonimo's in this thread:






Any1 wearing an Anonimo today


D-Date for moi




www.watchuseek.com




.

As that is really the only current one we still have going for showing off your Anonimo's. Thanks and welcome to the Anonimo and Watch U Seek community!


----------



## Ptern

It's been a while since I took a pic of all of my Millemetris/Polluces together.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Nice trio 👊🏽😎.. their triplets


----------



## francorx

My 3 watch anonimo collection























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oschmitt

My D-day


----------



## Ptern

oschmitt said:


> My D-day


That's a great looking watch! 
Thanks for waking up this thread


----------



## Ptern

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## vimaljonn

Just wayfaring...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

Happy New Year from my three Musketeers!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Happy New Years my fellow Nimo's! Starting the year off with one of my favorite watches and dials....


----------



## Sergei T.

Great looking Professionale, and that case...!! Wear it in good health friend!
Happy New Year ;-)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sergei T. said:


> Great looking Professionale, and that case...!! Wear it in good health friend!
> Happy New Year ;-)


Thanks bro, and likewise! 🙏🏽


----------



## watchdaddy1

My D-date










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## lorsban




----------



## WatchTiger

Militare Chrono "Flyback"!!!









This one is "Made in Italy" 

Kind regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

My Anonimo Epurato with custom made strap










With best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

"Militare Vintage"










Best Regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

"Classics"










Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Office stuff 










Kind regards from Munich
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Nimos "Made in Italy"










Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_barry

pleuthera said:


> Professionale GMThttps://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73613&stc=1&d=1197207758


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris_barry

francorx said:


> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Not bad 🔥


----------



## Chris_barry

WatchTiger said:


> Nimos "Made in Italy"
> 
> View attachment 15900669
> 
> 
> Best regards
> WatchTiger


super cool. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris_barry

WatchTiger said:


> Office stuff
> 
> View attachment 15900601
> 
> 
> Kind regards from Munich
> WatchTiger


super cool w all the matching colors and items.


----------



## Chris_barry

WatchTiger said:


> "Militare Vintage"
> 
> View attachment 15900589
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> WatchTiger


super cool pic


----------



## julio13




----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## WDSub




----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## PRhunt

Militare, the best Anonimo ever to me.









Envoyé de mon CPH2307 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Morlock

I really miss the old Anonimo


----------



## garydusa

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Sky-Dweller

WatchTiger said:


> My Anonimo Epurato with custom made strap
> 
> View attachment 15824251
> 
> 
> With best regards
> WatchTiger


That’s a clean look I like it.


----------

